
Ask HN: Golang weekend project idea - aforarnold
I am trying to learn golang for almost one year. Went through the docs, completed https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tour.golang.org&#x2F; and watched few talks. Now I want to get my Go knowledge in real working code via weekend project. No specific preference, just to let you know I am fluent in Python and working as a backend developer in day job.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
mattkrea
Disclaimer: These sites have never worked for me.

Here are a couple places to look:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/2a9ygh/10...](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/2a9ygh/1000_beginner_programming_projects_xpost/)

I find that a random idea from a stranger doesn't always give me enough
inspiration to move forward or follow through. Instead, try to think about
something that you want to solve for yourself. Maybe a CLI tool that could
help you out or something similar.

------
papaf
Nearly all webmail UIs are written using PHP. Given that 78% of PHP installs
include at least one vulnerability [1] it would be good to have a webmail UI
written in some other language.

[1]
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/12/31/want_to_have_your_se...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/12/31/want_to_have_your_server_pwned_easy_run_php/)

Edit: This is not a dig at PHP, I would not want to install it on one of my
servers because I do not know what I am doing.

------
falcolas
[https://github.com/kanaka/mal](https://github.com/kanaka/mal)

This is more than a weekend's worth of work, but the work is incremental, so
you will see benefits from point 0. This was a lot of fun for me, and it
helped shine light on some of the darker corners of Go.

I'm still working on a version of it myself, using it to experiment with
different coding styles, interfaces, and libraries. A lot of fun.

~~~
papaf
_This is more than a weekend 's worth of work_

I usually think of weekend projects as something done over many weekends - I
can't manage much in a single weekend.

------
scrollaway
I'm currently in the same situation as you - Python dev learning Go. If you're
familiar with Hearthstone, I'm currently working on a server for it, involves
protobufs. If you think that's cool, let me know (contact through my website
on my profile)

------
snehesht
Simple, try to port your favorite python library to go.Read in python and
Write in go

------
asterfield
I found that writing an SQL query generation framework in PHP was fun. Try the
same for Go? An HTTP proxy is also quite easy to do in Go, and again quite
fun.

------
crlane
Check out the golang challenge problems. [http://golang-
challenge.com/](http://golang-challenge.com/)

------
pramodliv1
You can implement your favourite data structures in Go, and see if you can
make them faster by using the concurrency primitives in Go.

------
motyar
Write REST API for mySQL database.

